# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  سهرة  نهاية الأسبوع : سلسلة فلم ((القادمون))  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## DO_LAR

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الجميع ينتظر القادمون ؟ الدجال , الأمام المهدي , عيسى عليه السلام
الفلم يحاكي  جميع أمور الحياة من سياسة ودين وعلم النفس والمجتمع والإعلام .... :EEK!: 
لقد شدني هذا الفلم الوثائقي  والمخرج بتعاون من أشخاص عرب مسلمون ومسيحيون ضد النظام العالمي الجديد بقيادة الماسونية الصهوينية  يرأسهم الدجال وكيف سيطرت على العالم أجمع منذ عقود بشكل تدريجي حتى سيطروا على عقولنا وأستسلمنا لهم من غير أن نشعر , عند مشاهدتك للفلم ستتغير مفاهيم كثيرة لديك  وستكون أكثر دقة في قبول مفاهيم جديدة والإقتناع بها  :Emoticon1:  وقبل ذلك التحرر من المفاهيم التي رسخت بذهنك منذ طفولتك :Big Grin:   مشاهدة ممتعة 
مقدمة الفيلم http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb8Fxh-H9b4 
1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQs3YndZGHo 
2 http://www.dailymotion.com/user/aualbity/video/x94v64 
3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gcd9t-8P0oA 
4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmnyDuxb0hU 
5 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFgbXlhb-CA 
6 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KdkEFduCVo 
7 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyaUPqznVFo 
8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_NBIXSEi_M 
9 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8wfhAW38T0 
10 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOi3ioh7cKw 
11 http://www.motionbox.com/videos/3096d0be1215e9c1be 
12 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdAVM8jU2j0 
13 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgkYUTnwluo 
14 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thtAZ_9EwyM 
15 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7_y3B2YTMY 
يتبع 
:
: 
ارجوا ان أسمع تعليقكم على الفلم 
علما اني لم اكمل مشاهدته 
وباقي الروابط سأرفقها لكم

----------


## bilal baydoun

شكله فيلم عجيب شفت المقدمة

----------


## DO_LAR

تكملة 
16 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TZkkeuFLJk 
17 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWXr34mfFT8  
18 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh955PXVmHc  
19 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5yoiFFXz-g  
20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJmib29jdEs  
21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpX2OAGrwoo 
--------
نهاية الجزء الأول

----------


## bilal baydoun

انا حضرت اول 3 اجزاء بس ما كملت كان الوقت متاخر اليوم ان شاء الله بالسهرة رح احضر الجزء الاول كامل!

----------

